# Plastisol Transfers in Dallas, Texas????



## KarenGarcia

Hi, I'm looking for a Printing place in Dallas, Texas where I can take my illustrator designs and they can print them as a plastisol heat transfer but I can't seem to find any information in my neighborhood  
I just started out in my t-shirt business and I haven't been able to find any place where I can take my designs and they can print them as a plastisol transfer to later apply to the t-shirts.
Can anybody recommend a place for me?
Thank you!
Karen.


----------



## splathead

Here is a known list of transfer companies http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Not sure where each is located, but you can click on the link to see if any are close.

Why do you want someone local? They all allow you to upload your designs to them, and they all ship the transfers back to you.


----------



## KarenGarcia

splathead said:


> Here is a known list of transfer companies http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html
> 
> Not sure where each is located, but you can click on the link to see if any are close.
> 
> Why do you want someone local? They all allow you to upload your designs to them, and they all ship the transfers back to you.


Hi "Splathead" here's the thing, I'm not sure on how to go about my new business. 

I have some designs that I want to offer in my new online store, I'm not sure if I should just order a bunch of plastisol transfers (like one or two for each design I have) so I can use them for when people order them, or if I can just wait until people order from my site and only then I order the plastisol transfer.

I know it might be cheaper if I order a bunch of designs at once, maybe all printed in the same page like FM does it, and I'm also not sure if it would be cheaper because of the shipping charges that I would have to pay to have them mailing each transfer everytime someone order from my site.

I just don't want to invest a lot at the beginning and I'm just afraid of having a bunch of plastisol transfers in stock and then not having any customers. Do you have any recommendation for someone like me that's just starting out? 

I thought if I have a place nearby I could just go with a file with the design and print just the ones I need when people order, and that way I would invest less money at the beginning.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide


----------



## T-BOT

Places like cafepress and spreadshirt.com are ideal venues to test market "your designs" to see if people like and buy them.

you can also get a few custom made out of materials like vinyls, flock, metallics etc... from companies that are setup to run a few. Sure it may cost more running small quantities but it may end up saving you a lot of wasted money in the event nothing sells.

good luck.




:


----------



## KarenGarcia

T-BOT said:


> Places like cafepress and spreadshirt.com are ideal venues to test market "your designs" to see if people like and buy them.
> 
> you can also get a few custom made out of materials like vinyls, flock, metallics etc... from companies that are setup to run a few. Sure it may cost more running small quantities but it may end up saving you a lot of wasted money in the event nothing sells.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hi T-Bot, I actually have a CafePress store and I'm selling OK now. I'm just trying to have my own store because I believe the prices of the products there are a little high so I can only make 4 to 5 bucks per shirt, I know they put all the work and I just create the design but still people pay a lot for a T-shirt 
Anyway I am just organizing how I'll operate this little project I have, i bought the heat press, I'm designing the site, I have a few designs I've been selling a lot in my CafePress store, so basically all I need now is a smart and effective way of printing my plastisol transfers, and that's where I'm stuck at right now 
Do you think it would be better to have some transfers in stock and just pray they'll sell 
Thanks!
Karen Garcia.


----------



## splathead

The thing is, you really can't just order a couple of transfers. Well, you could, but you would be paying an average of $15-$20 each for them. The least expensive cost i have seen for transfers is $30-$35 which would get you 25 one color sheets. Multi color designs costs more, of course.

So you really have to look at it that way. My per design cost will be $_______ and I will need to sell ____ shirts to break even. Typically, the number of shirts you will need to sell to break even on transfer costs is only 3 or 4.

You could always contract with a direct-to-garment printer. This way you would only print the designs you need.


----------

